# Melbourne International Tennnis School



## rangola1

Hi Friends,

I need an information from you ppl. I have applied for PR under 175 subclass, I'm also in the CSL. I hope i will be getting my visa in the month of March 2010.

My kid is very interested in tennis, this is the major reason for me to move to Australia. I hope he can get good coaching in Ausi.

My question is:
I had visited an website Melbourne International Tennis School ... Australia's No. 1 Tennis School (Melbourne International Tennnis School), where they have got an Program called 'Full Time Program - Half Day School, Half Day Tennis'. I want to know how good is this school. I want to give him good Tennis coaching since he is very much interested in that and also I want to give him proper education. Is it advisable to join him .....Please guide me.

Regards
Rang


----------



## Wanderer

Being very interested in tennis and having potential to be very very good to justify special training are two very differnt things.

How old is the kid, how much has he played etc. are some things to be considered and then obviously the cost.

A lot of tennis stars do start young and spend a lot of hours on courts but that could also be initially handled by normal schooling being a tennis club member, and taking several hours of professional coaching on the side.

How he improves and how he measures up against other players is what I would look for in deciding how far his tennis playing may go.

A good yard stick would be if he progressed quickly to be able to play against and beat club/school players older than him by several years, then there could be potential to consider being involved in a special tennis school. 

Meanwhile, you could always look at contacting the Tennis Professionals body, might go under something like Tennis Australia or google that for links and they may have independent recommendations or a rating system for schools/coaches.


----------



## sohel001

*Melbourne International Tennnis*

Fitness Instruction and Tennis East Hawthorn
FIT carries out tennis coaching at several venues including clubs, schools and private houses in the Eastern Suburbs of Melbourne.
Web: www.tenniscoaching.com.au
Melbourne International Tennis School	Keilor
Melbourne International Tennis School (M.I.T.S.) has grown from a series of three week intensive tennis camps into a full-time training school that offers world-class programs for players as young as 5.
Web: Melbourne International Tennis School ... Australia's No. 1 Tennis School
Tennis Coaches Australia	Various
Tennis Coaches Australia is a National organisation committed to providing a comprehensive coach education program of the highest quality to produce the best tennis coaches in Australia.
Web: Tennis Coaches Australia :: Home


----------

